# Descaling the elizibeth???



## Mikey finn (Jul 9, 2020)

Iv had the elizibeth for getting on for a year, i live in a soft water area do i need to worry about descaling i haven't had any problems, and haven't got a clue where to start if the answer is yes.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Grab your water report from your supplier, key the relevant details into the water calculator (thread is pinned in the coffee lounge sub forum I think), and check to see if it will scale or not at the highest operating temp of your machine which is bound to be the service boiler unless you never use it. The second page will help you determine how quickly the water will start to form scale so you can flush the service boiler to refresh the water before that happens. If you do need to descale it'll be much the same procedure as any other machine but flushing may be a bit easier as I believe the Elizabeth mixes service boiler and brew boiler water when drawing off from the tap so you can effectively drain both boilers that way eventually. Setting the service boiler to 110c or so seems logical for the draining/rinsing cycles until you can't taste the citric acid anymore. Dave's review or the manual probably mentions specific procedures to follow.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mikey finn said:


> Iv had the elizibeth for getting on for a year, i live in a soft water area do i need to worry about descaling i haven't had any problems, and haven't got a clue where to start if the answer is yes.


 Mike... It's in Dave Corbey's review...

https://sway.office.com/qoXHjmMAg4DeFX8b


----------



## Mikey finn (Jul 9, 2020)

Wow thats great, thanks for the link. iv been following mostly all the steps without realising it, however iv not drained the s.boiler yet. Also dave mentions not to descale if you are using good water so thats brill one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You shouldn't descale if you don't need to but you should check your water report to be sure rather than rely on categorisations like 'soft' and visual things like checking the kettle for scale which is pretty terrible measure. If you've not drained the service boiler for a year there will probably be scale in there unless the elizabeth works in some unusual way...even so it would slowly concentrate unless completely flushed out.


----------

